# Au Sable river float 7-3-20



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Never fished it before, 5 of us put in at Evan’s road and fished to the 4001. We hit the water at 7:00 am before it got way to crazy with the tubers. Had a couple bits and managed to catch a nice small mouth everyone else who caught fish caught trout. What a awesome float that early in the morning!
Flight


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice fish there!


----------



## wallhanger81 (Mar 23, 2016)

That's a great stretch of the river. Seen all kinds of wildlife through there. Had a bear cross a hundred yards in front of us a few years back. Sometimes get some bonus walleye ,but mostly trout. Headed out there camping in a few days.


----------

